# Add number after title?



## momof2boys (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi All. . . thanks for putting this together, i didn't know where i would go to get an answer and wasn't finding it on my own.  I purchase a lot of series books, that don't list in the title what number it is.  Is there a way to add that to the title so from the menu i would be able to see which is number 1, 2, 3, etc.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I do that in Calibre, free conversion program. You can do that with Amazon books too in there now. It changes the Metadata and then it displays which ever way you want on the Kindle. 

I basically put the name of the book and then I put (series name 1of4). It really makes keeping track of series so much easier. I read a lot of series too


----------



## momof2boys (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply!  What is Calibre?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Its a free ebook organizing/converting program

http://calibre-ebook.com/

Check out the demo first and see if its something you like. I have all my books in calibre, amazon bought and those I got elsewhere. It keeps them all in one place and you can change the way they display on your Kindle home screen.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Atunah said:


> I basically put the name of the book and then I put (series name 1of4).


That is a good way. I hadn't thought of that.

What I did was I organized them in a collection. Then I changed the published date so they it appeared that the 1st book of the series was the most recently published and the 2nd in series was published a year earlier and so on (Changing this was super easy by changing the metadata on Calibre) now all of my series are very neat in the collections


----------



## Tim99rex (Dec 29, 2010)

It will change format of template and may be meta-data will also change.


----------



## palaran (Dec 29, 2010)

Whilst using Calibre to input into the title meta data directly is a fix, it is hardly a long term solution. Does anyone know if there is any intention from Amazon for the Kindle to work with the series meta data entry?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I use calibre too. I change the published date so they show in order. I usually add the series name to the first book in the series, and then just the number after that, so it looks like this:

Moon Called (#1, Mercy Thompson)
Blood Bound (#2)
Iron Kissed (#3)
and so on...

It's helpful when the author has more than one series or writes a bunch of trilogies.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I use calibre too. I change the published date so they show in order. I usually add the series name to the first book in the series, and then just the number after that, so it looks like this:
> 
> Moon Called (#1, Mercy Thompson)
> Blood Bound (#2)
> ...


Heather, which field do you make these changes in? I've had Calibre on my computer for a long time and just in the past week or so got all my books in it. But when I click the option Edit Metadata, then it says something like Edit Individually, then it comes up with a page with lots of fields on it. Where do I change it? Can you do me a version of "Calibre for Dummies"?? I've been wanting to ask you this for a week or so. I don't have a lot of series books, but do have some and would like to have them display in order within their Collection.


----------



## palaran (Dec 29, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Heather, which field do you make these changes in? I've had Calibre on my computer for a long time and just in the past week or so got all my books in it. But when I click the option Edit Metadata, then it says something like Edit Individually, then it comes up with a page with lots of fields on it. Where do I change it? Can you do me a version of "Calibre for Dummies"?? I've been wanting to ask you this for a week or so. I don't have a lot of series books, but do have some and would like to have them display in order within their Collection.


The field which you need to edit is the title field.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

palaran said:


> Whilst using Calibre to input into the title meta data directly is a fix, it is hardly a long term solution. Does anyone know if there is any intention from Amazon for the Kindle to work with the series meta data entry?


I doubt this is even on Amazon's radar, especially since people like to organize their books in so many different ways.

Plus it is _incredibly_ easy for the user to change the label to his/her preference.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Heather, which field do you make these changes in? I've had Calibre on my computer for a long time and just in the past week or so got all my books in it. But when I click the option Edit Metadata, then it says something like Edit Individually, then it comes up with a page with lots of fields on it. Where do I change it? Can you do me a version of "Calibre for Dummies"?? I've been wanting to ask you this for a week or so. I don't have a lot of series books, but do have some and would like to have them display in order within their Collection.


To put the number after the title, you edit the title field. To get them to show in order, edit the Published Date. Kindle shows most recent published first, so they should look something like this:

Book 1 Dec 2010
Book 2 Nov 2010
Book 3 Oct 2010
Etc...

Then when you sort by author they should show up perfectly.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks like everyone with a new Kindle and Nook is trying to download Calibre as site is extremely slow. Also this is a newer version since the K3 first came out. Now at 0.6.35. Hopefully it will slow down sometime next week to be able to get the update.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I always forget to download the new versions, there is always so many   Mine is still 0.7.16. I guess I skipped a few. 

I also always worry something will stop working. Don't want to mess with it I guess.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

0.7.35 is the current version of Calibre.  Technically the program is free, but is still in development.  Contributions are appreciated by the developer.  I use the program frequently and have my whole library on it.  I have donated and hope others will do the same.

Also I do wish Amazon would add the series number onto the title of all of the books they list for sale. It would be so helpful and such a time saver.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

luvshihtzu said:


> Also I do wish Amazon would add the series number onto the title of all of the books they list for sale. It would be so helpful and such a time saver.


I'm guessing that would be something that was up to the publisher. . . . . .


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I use Calibre to change the titles also, but PREFIX the title with a code and number. For example, my Honor Harrington set is HH01 On Basilisk Station, HH02 The Honor of the Queen, etc. That way they sort in order on my K3.


----------

